

Apple files patent to have the ability to block shooting mobile video - vegasbrianc
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3641676/Apple-to-ban-iPhone-gig-filming.html

======
joezydeco
Earlier discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2613508>

